# error building php5-ctype



## derwood (May 6, 2014)

I'm doing a fresh install of ports on FreeBSD 9.2.

I cannot get php5-ctype to compile properly.  Here is what I get:
Any ideas?


```
===>  Building for php5-ctype-5.4.28
/bin/sh /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c -o ctype.lo
mkdir .libs
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ctype.o
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.h:1,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend.h:51,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:34,
                 from /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c:23:
/usr/local/include/php/main/../main/php_config.h:2380:28: error: ext/php_config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/main/php_compat.h:27,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:36,
                 from /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c:23:
/usr/local/include/php/main/php_config.h:2380:28: error: ext/php_config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h:690,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:38,
                 from /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c:23:
/usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_opcodes.h:168:7: warning: no newline at end of file
*** [ctype.lo] Error code 1
1 error
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype.
```


----------



## derwood (May 6, 2014)

Just a quick note,  I tried removing the ports tree and re-deployed it completely. 

I also tried `make MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes install clean` with no success.  The output from that was this:


```
===>  Building for php5-ctype-5.4.28
/bin/sh /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c -o ctype.lo
mkdir .libs
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ctype.o
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.h:1,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend.h:51,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:34,
                 from /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c:23:
/usr/local/include/php/main/../main/php_config.h:2380:28: error: ext/php_config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/main/php_compat.h:27,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:36,
                 from /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c:23:
/usr/local/include/php/main/php_config.h:2380:28: error: ext/php_config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h:690,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:38,
                 from /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c:23:
/usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_opcodes.h:168:7: warning: no newline at end of file
*** [ctype.lo] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype.
```


----------



## trh411 (May 6, 2014)

Hmm, I just successfully completed a test install of textproc/php5-ctype on FreeBSD-9.2, so the port itself is not broken. What does your /etc/make.conf look like? Any CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS statements? If so, comment them out and re-try your installation.


----------



## derwood (May 6, 2014)

This is the whole make.conf:


```
OPTIONS_UNSET=X11
#WITHOUT_X11=yes
NO_STAGE=yes
NO_WARNING_PKG_INSTALL_EOL=yes
```

Nothing super radical in there.


----------



## kpa (May 6, 2014)

derwood said:
			
		

> This is the whole make.conf:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You're wrong, never ever set NO_STAGE yourself in make.conf. It's a miracle that you can even build anything, or can you?


----------



## derwood (May 6, 2014)

I'll take it out, but builds were failing before I put it in.  
And yeah, things are building fine.


----------



## derwood (May 6, 2014)

Same failure after removing `NO_STAGE` from /etc/make.conf


```
===>  Building for php5-ctype-5.4.28
/bin/sh /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib  -DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -c /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c -o ctype.lo
mkdir .libs
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/include -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/main -I/usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/ctype.o
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_config.h:1,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend.h:51,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:34,
                 from /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c:23:
/usr/local/include/php/main/../main/php_config.h:2380:28: error: ext/php_config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/main/php_compat.h:27,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:36,
                 from /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c:23:
/usr/local/include/php/main/php_config.h:2380:28: error: ext/php_config.h: No such file or directory
In file included from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_compile.h:690,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_modules.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_API.h:26,
                 from /usr/local/include/php/main/php.h:38,
                 from /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype/ctype.c:23:
/usr/local/include/php/Zend/zend_vm_opcodes.h:168:7: warning: no newline at end of file
*** [ctype.lo] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype/work/php-5.4.28/ext/ctype.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/php5-ctype.
```


----------



## Anonymous (May 6, 2014)

Does exist /usr/local/include/php/ext/php_config.h ?


----------



## trh411 (May 6, 2014)

derwood said:
			
		

> This is the whole make.conf:
> 
> ```
> OPTIONS_UNSET=X11
> ...





			
				kpa said:
			
		

> You're wrong, never ever set NO_STAGE yourself in make.conf. It's a miracle that you can even build anything, or can you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I successfully built textproc/php5-ctype with and without NO_STAGE=yes in my /etc/make.conf, so that is not the problem here, although I agree with @kpa that it is a bad practice to include it in one's /etc/make.conf. Nearly every port has been modified to support staging and the few that have not can and should be dealt with individually. Personally I've only run into one case in the last 4 month's where NO_STAGE=yes was the solution to a problem build.

I'd suggest that you remove the NO_STAGE=yes from /etc/make.conf, re-install lang/php5 and then try installing textproc/php5-ctype.


----------



## derwood (May 7, 2014)

OK. Thanks.. Its a virtual, so I'm just going to blow it away and start from scratch.  I don't want any legacy issues for something that's supposed to last a few years.

Thanks!


----------



## derwood (May 7, 2014)

Quick update.. After restarting from scratch.  lang/php5-ctype installed just fine.. Thanks everyone.


----------

